# Bubble hole or what



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

Ran across this the past weekend? Is this one hell of a bubble hole or what?
Jason


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

If that is the one I think it is sometimes more sometimes less. Its an old capped well that the oil company wont do anything about. They are supposed to fix it but been going on for years. Supposed to be illegal. First time I saw it it scared the you know what out of me. Thought it was a sea monster coming to get me.Like Jules Vernes or something

Charlie


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

It's probably a ruptured natural gas pipe line.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry Charlie. I was typing the same time you were.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Drive over it and light a match ... then it will send you to *apollo *in one swift motion!!!!!

John


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I wouldnt run my boat over it cuz you mite fall to the bottom

Charlie


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

You should tell your divers , no beans the night before.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Send the GPS coord's to me..If it is one of our Pipes...I will ask why they haven't done anything about it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Beer4bait

Looks like to me the divers have already had plenty of beans.

JABX1962 re cordinates nothing around there but big kingfish and snapper

Charlie


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

I think that discharge is by design and environmentally safe. Some platforms have a designated vent line that discharges periodically. I think it is just compressed air that they vent. Obviously its not an environmental issue, I dont see any sheen on the water.

I have seen these type of vents offshore while working on rigs nearby.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I think (could be wrong) that the MMS no longer allows under water venting or flaring. Most platforms dry there gas after compressing it, before it goes into the pipeline. Wet gas will cause a hydrate plug in the pipeline. Most gas contracts call for the gas to contain less than 7lbs of water per 1000cubic feet of gas but most operators try to stay below 4lbs on the shelf and below 2lbs in deep water. Because this gas is so dry it usually wont cause a sheen if a leak occurs.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

There may still be some out there. If that's what it is it will be pretty close to a production platform.


Over the Edge said:


> I think that discharge is by design and environmentally safe. Some platforms have a designated vent line that discharges periodically. I think it is just compressed air that they vent. Obviously its not an environmental issue, I dont see any sheen on the water.
> 
> I have seen these type of vents offshore while working on rigs nearby.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

*Vent*

What would happen if you got upwind and fired a flare into it ? Think it might get someones attention ?


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

I believe I know the exact location of this one. We saw it last thursday. That sucker was blowing all day long, and it wasn't very close to any of the nearby rigs. I didn't get too close for obvious reasons, but there was some serious volume being "vented" if indeed that was the case.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

It isnt within 5-7 miles of a rig. It was very continuous in the discharge. I'd say between 40-50feet in diameter. Didn't know if it was worth reporting or not? No odor although nat gas doesnt. Still trying to do figure out how to harness the gas and sell it if it is nat gas. I could use some of that artificial money.
jason


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

correct me if I am wrong, but if you drove over it you would sink correct? Because with all of the gas the water is way less dense there.

Gps coordinates would probably very helpfull for those running at night.


----------



## assassin (Aug 15, 2005)

Weird  , I goind to keep my eye on this thread to see if anyone knows exactly what tha is, i would keep my distance from that thing if i ever see it.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

I'll get the coordinates off my boat next time I'm on board. That thing was large enough to be very dangerous.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Venting*

The Bubblers has they are called have been there for many, many years. It's not anything that has popped up overnight. My understanding is that divers have been down on it numerous times and it is not and old platform or pipeline, it is coming from under ground. Gater


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

whatever it is, it should be reported immediately!!!!!


----------



## Spigot (Apr 26, 2006)

Right you are. never get around one of those. They will sink you in a heart beat.


Tall Steve said:


> correct me if I am wrong, but if you drove over it you would sink correct? Because with all of the gas the water is way less dense there.
> 
> Gps coordinates would probably very helpfull for those running at night.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Gater: This particular area of bubbles has not been there for years. I have been fishing this area for a long time and this one is definatly newer/ 100x bigger than any of the natural bubble areas that I've seen.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

This one is large enough that we saw it from about 3 - 4 miles away.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Saw it last week as well. It's about a mile (2?) SE from the pipe you can barely make out in the pix. First thought it was a boat, then a rip, but when we got near it found out it was something looked bad. Nat. Gas has no odor - the stink is put in in the local area for safety. I was considering motoring up to it, decided to stay away. Should be reported - my bad for not doing it, pounding all day, by the time we returned I'd forgotten it. Even if it's a natural upwelling it could be very dangerous.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

One of the charts I work off has a an intersection of underwater pipes submerged within 1/10 of a mile or so. I assumed it was probably attributable to this. I figured the company that owned the lines would have seen a drop in pressure? No big deal I am sure they will pass on the losses to us. I need higher fuel cost.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I was watching a special on NAGEO about the bermuda triangle area and the fact that it is one of the larges areas of these "bubblers" known. They were testing its affects on ships and airplanes. they found that these bubblers could easily take down a good size vessel without a problem in seconds flat. Bubble comes up, leaves a huge void under the boat and the boat drops then takes on the water from the surrounding area, if it is a big bubble. If they were small bubbles it would be a little slower but would essentially take the bouyancy away from the boat cause of all the air mixed in. As for the airplanes they found that once released into the atmosphere in a large about, it would drop a prop driven plane without a problem, the kind from the old days that were naturally aspirated, due to the lack of O2. It was pretty interesting.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Looks dangerous to me too. I never knew it was there.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You saw that and nobody called it in to the CG???


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

i agree with "Over The Edge", i too work in the oilfield as a safety consultant & compliance specialist. it more than likely is a compressed air vent. if you have the GPS coordinates i can forward them to my compliance guy with the Minerals Management Service ( the government agency responsible for being "gulf police"). these guys will definately do something if it is an issue. but as "Over The Edge" has pointed out there is no sheen on the water and unless you smelt gas or saw vapors it most likely was not anyhting to be too worried about. 

if any one is looking for a safety consultant let me know i like to keep my options open, overseas, stateside, i am open for negotiations..


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks Capt., I feel bad about not calling it in - simply forgot. We saw it in the morning and had a big day fishing. Dr. Tuffee, Charlie, etc., is it about 33 ms out of the jetties on an approx. 135 ? I'm at work but i think I can send some coords in a little bit that will definitely get someone within visual range.


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

i got MMS on the phone, what Jetties??


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

capt. d.r. said:


> i got MMS on the phone, what Jetties??


Galveston I believe.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

Dont be shuttin' down my new fishin' hole. I was soliciting opinions on orgin not help on eliminating it. Unless it is a safety hazard of course.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Me too, Jefe. BUT if someone could sink on it, as many have suggested, prolly ought to be checked out. Yes out of Galveston. I'm checking now. Does that heading and ms seem about right Jefe? I'm goin by memory.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I think it's around the Picayune Hole ... does that sound correct???


John


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Yes, 135 heading about 33 miles out. Its not quite as far as the picayune area, but you'd see it if you were on your way there from the galveston jetty.


----------



## dryespo (Aug 26, 2005)

Please send the coordinates... I'll have my ex-wife drive out there, run across it a few times and check it out







* If* she reports back, we'll know it's safe !

Seriously.. When you get the numbers, please post . If its a hole that bubbles like that on a regular basis, it should be marked with a Warning Buoy.


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

dryespo--- lets have my ex wife and yours go together and give them both some matches to play with. i would hate for you to send your ex out there all by herself. mine can go and keep her company.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

i'm heading that direction on thursday i'll let yall know if it is still there


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Again, if its the one I know about it is a capped well or suppoed to be capped but it is leaking. The oil co. who did it does not care and it also has been reported but nothing has ever been done. This one has been there for about 12 to 15 years I know about. Sometimes its worse than others. I gave he cordinates to a buddy who works for an oil company and it shows a capped well and also told me who did it. Remember natural gas has no odor. If its the one around Pic area its worse than its been in a while.Thats not the one i was talking about.

Charlie


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

*Clarification From Mms On Bubble Hole*

CLARIFICATION- i got with my guy at MMS and he said that the bubbles are from a ruptured 12" pipeline that is being decommissioned at this time. it goes from HI203 to HI A68. the leak is in HI A21 and is down to 400-600 psi. hope that clears up any fears you guys may have had..

DO NOT APPROACH--NO FLAMES IN THE AREA IT IS NATURAL GAS!!!!!!! EVEN THE SPARKS FROM YOUR OUTBOARDS COULD IGNITE THIS...

PLEASE EVERYONE BE CAUTIOUS AROUND THE LEAK..

capt. d.r.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

good info there bud. hopefully noone drives over it unknowingly. They really should mark it off or quarantine the area with a volitile gas like that.


----------



## elkarcher (Jun 5, 2006)

Wait, I want to make sure that my ex wife gets to go too.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

WOW, GOOD JOB D.R.!!!! Are there plans to mark it? Seems like a hazard to navigation and the owners should be VERY anxious to mark it. To think, I considered fishing the edges of it (not for very long)! Lesson learned


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

It will probably be bleed off before it could be marked with a buoy. I would think that they might keep a crew boat close by to keep people away thou.


Levelwind said:


> WOW, GOOD JOB D.R.!!!! Are there plans to mark it? Seems like a hazard to navigation and the owners should be VERY anxious to mark it. To think, I considered fishing the edges of it (not for very long)! Lesson learned


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

This thread was a good read and informative for a newbie like me. Out of ignorance, I'm sure I would have stopped and rolled up on it to see what it was if I had found it. Obviously not a smart thing to do. Thanks for info.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

If you went across that thing wouldnt it be like Nitrous?

haulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll ***


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

King Bling said:


> This thread was a good read and informative for a newbie like me. Out of ignorance, I'm sure I would have stopped and rolled up on it to see what it was if I had found it. Obviously not a smart thing to do. Thanks for info.


 I wouldn't have been for rolling too close to it but I would have had no problem stoppin to slow troll some baits by it


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

way to jump on top of the situation, capt. d.r. after following this thread for two days, and seeing how curious people are to investigate such a potentially dangerous situation, you may have even saved a life or two by getting it reported. good job! let's just hope the owners of this pipeline are forced to do something about it immediately.

as someone mentioned earlier, natural gas has no odor at this stage of production. the _mercaptins_ - the chemical added to ng to give its distinctive odor - is not added until much later in the process. never approach an unnatural phenomenon like this out in open waters. make note of the coordinates, then get the h*ll away and report it immediately after you return home.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

H2S would be my concern around something like that.. Darn sure wouldn't "nose" up to check it out..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Arlon said:


> H2S would be my concern around something like that.. Darn sure wouldn't "nose" up to check it out..


h2s (hydrogen sulfide) is an extremely dangerous component of natural gas production, but i would think air concentrations would be very low in such a wide open space as the gulf of mexico, if it were present. anyway, as you alluded, the smell of it (rotten eggs) would chase you away before you strayed too close.


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

what i want to know about now is the one that CHARLIE says has been there for 10 or more years. if that too is a pipeline leak i can promise you that i can have it remedied immediately. 
when i called my guy at MMS, i directed him to this website and he saw the pictures. once he saw them he had a helocopter waiting for as soon as we could get the coordinates or the headings for sure. they took care of it immediately.

this is a federal government agency (Minerals Management Services) they are under the Department of Interior. These are the guys who are responsible for policing and ensuring compliance in the gulf of mexico. Believe me these boys "DON'T PLAY". you either comply or you get a "INC" (incidence of non compliance) these fines cost the oil companies $30,000.00 a day per violation.

This is what i do as a career, i am a safety and compliance consultant so i deal with this almost on a daily basis. 
anyone have any concerns about anything else or if you have any questions just shoot me an email.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

do these mms guys have jurisdiction in offshore waters only, or do they police bay and coastal waters, too?


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

MMS has jurisdiction in federal waters. basically anything that is over 8 miles offshore. 
the US Coast Guard and the TNRCC (Texas Natural Resource Conservation Commission) has jurisdiction in the coastal bays and estuaries.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

capt. d.r. said:


> MMS has jurisdiction in federal waters. basically anything that is over 8 miles offshore.
> the US Coast Guard and the TNRCC (Texas Natural Resource Conservation Commission) has jurisdiction in the coastal bays and estuaries.


9 miles in Texas and 3 miles in other coastal states. 

The MMS doesn't _police_ these waters like the USCG does in state waters. They manage the US's minerals outside state waters, leasing the blocks, and enforce compliance from oil companies. They aren't going to board your vessel and ask how many lifejackets you have like the USCG.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

capt. d.r. said:


> when i called my guy at MMS, i directed him to this website and he saw the pictures. once he saw them he had a helocopter waiting for as soon as we could get the coordinates or the headings for sure. they took care of it immediately.


Green dots for you! Soon as I can figure out how! Like to know what precautions (crew boat, buoy, CG, shut a valve off) were or will be taken.


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

No MMS doesn't POLICE the waters like the USCG. When i worked offshore that is just what we called them. 99% of the time these guys are in helicopters and land on the platforms to enforce compliance with the CFR, USCG, and pollution control. they do enforce USCG rules on the platforms. as far as them boarding your personal vessels that is not going to happen. 
Sorry if you guys thought that i meant they were going to check you out while fishing.


----------



## oneleggedwader (Dec 2, 2004)

*Not TNRCC*

It would now be TCEQ


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

MMS actually enforces offshore on behalf of the USCG because its to much for the CG to handle. Just some info on how compliance is handled in the oilfield. 

Any other questions about offshore platforms or structures or anyhthing directly or indirectly related to the olfield let me know. if i cant awnser i can have one in a few miniutes.


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks there "one legged wader" occasionally there are changes that i forget about.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

how would you like to run across this on an overnighter?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TOP FLIGHT said:


> how would you like to run across this on an overnighter?


Would it show up on radar?


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

not sure about radar. maybe someone whom is very electronics savy could help you guys. 

overnighters maybe be aware that it is 33 miles out of galveston on a heading of 135 degrees. maybe vary your course to miss it


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Everyone should take heed. Remember that the past week when this was sighted was nearly flat calm. I cannot imagine radar would "see" it. Worse, in any significant seas its my opinion you could come off a wave and OOPS there it is in front of you in the trough. It's a heck of a boil and visible a long way in slick calm, but it doesn't blow up like ol faithfull. Top of the disturbed are is maybe 2' ASL max and I'd guess the diameter of the thing at 25'. 

My best advice if you're running that area is to stay to the RIGHT (Starboard, SW side) of the pipe which should be very visible (I think it has a horn), running out and to the LEFT (sw side) running in. The disturbed area is, I believe slightly offshore and E of the pipe.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

D.O I. is flying over it now mid-day wednesday. Friend , Mr. Ed Smith is in the chopper he works for the D.O.I.. As of last night he was not sure if they would be in thier chopper "leased" or uscg chopper. Asked if we had seen it or knew about it


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

I am just glad this is not the one I saw. The way you guys spread the word it would be doomed with in a day.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ElJefe said:


> I am just glad this is not the one I saw. The way you guys spread the word it would be doomed with in a day.


So are you saying the one you posted a pic about is not the same one they are going to fly and look at? LMAO


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Not a chance in the world of it appearing on radar!!!!!

what is there to give a return echo???

John


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

ElJefe said:


> I am just glad this is not the one I saw. The way you guys spread the word it would be doomed with in a day.


????

Guess I could start another "I apologize" thread. But even if I had a "secret spot" right under the bubblers (which I don't), I'd give it up to keep someone from blowing themselves up or sinking their boat.

So I don't guess I will.


----------



## assassin (Aug 15, 2005)

Man, this is a very interesting subject, i wish we could get more pictures at different angles, heck i would make that thing my wallpaper on my computer :tongue:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*sinking over bubbles*

charlie is right stay clear of this it could sink your boat , they have done studies about this very thing . remember your boat displaces water ...


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

*Just a scuba shart...*

Sorry for all the rucus gents, that was me down there when I saw Mr. Greysuit!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Would it show up on radar?


certain kinds of radar could detect it, but the one on your boat couldn't detect it anymore than it could detect a 3' swell.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Small bubbles like those will not sink your boat, One large blow out bubble can with the right conditions. Yes the bubbles will change the water displacment but in less your on a wooden raft like something off Gilligans island you are not going to sink. That being said you still do not want to go messing around a leaking gas pipe line. I run a ROV/ Dive support vessel and we have had to do repairs on damaged pipelines like this. 

As for the person who said the smell of rotten eggs will keep you away from H2S. If you smell rotten eggs its to late!!!! If I remember correctly 15 parts per million will knock you out. There are some line that are for sour gas and carry large amounts of H2S though most are in the Main Pass areas.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Actually the smell of rotten eggs is a very good thing. It is still low concentration. If your fishing around the rigs and smell it. Your best bet is to leave the area. At 15ppm you start to get respiratory paralysis. Basically you can't smell it anymore. Msds lists above 200ppm to knock a person out. Between 300 and 500ppm, depending on the MSDS, is deadly.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Now I don't know, and ain't gonna find out, but find it hard to believe it can sink your boat. maybe there is a lot of air/gas coming up there but it is under enough pressure to displace the water to the sides so it can come up to the top. wouldn't that same pressure keep your boat from going to the bottom. 
think airplane here-what keeps a 747 in the air at a hundred tons or so- why doesn't it fall straight to the ground with only air under it? (pressure is the answer-I think) (its been to long since college physics)
the weight of your boat creates enough pressure on the surface of the water to displace some of the water to the sides- then the boat settles to its waterline.
but the weight of your boat does displace all the water to the side so that it just keeps going down and down to the bottom. but the pressure of that gas is displacing the water to the side so does it have more pressure than the downward pressure your boat exerts thru its weight ?
I don't know- but this sinking thing doesn't sound logical. still I wouldn't be sure enough of my argument to try it


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The boat is lighter than the water it displaces so it floats. The airplane uses the design of the wings to create a pressure differential between the top and bottom which generates lift.

Be sure someone else goes out with you to take video when you go over the bubbles!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

so then if the boat is lighter than the water,and the bubbles push the water around, the bubbles should push the boat around (up) easier... a
as stated prev. -aint gonna try my theory 
just ain't gonna believe everything I hear


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

drfishalot said:


> so then if the boat is lighter than the water,and the bubbles push the water around, the bubbles should push the boat around (up) easier... a
> as stated prev. -aint gonna try my theory
> just ain't gonna believe everything I hear


The bubbles push the water around because they are lighter than the water so they rise in the water. This does not mean that your boat is lighter than the gas. Try displacing air or natural gas with your boat and see how it floats! This is like hanging your boat up with a crane and letting it go...

Please get some video!!:ac550:

Now if the saturation of gas in the water is low enough, or your are going fast enough and the area is small enough, maybe nothing happens. I don't know and I will not try.:wink:


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

I have some video of the thing but cant post it. I do not know how to post it else where.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

ElJefe said:


> I have some video of the thing but cant post it. I do not know how to post it else where.


How big is the file and what format? You can post clips up to two megs here. Larger files have to be compressed or shortened.


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

*A 747?*

That 747 is going a minimum of 140 KIAS. If it was going that speed in water it would be generating massive amounts of drag and heat. Air density and water density are two very different things.

Drfishalot,
Hold a model boat in above a tub of water and drop it. It floats. Now hold a model boat above a tub of air and drop it. It crashes.

Extrapolate between air, water and mix of the two. Air doesn't support nearly as much as water. In fact, unless the object is filled with a lighter-than-air gas, it doesn't support ANYTHING!

Surely you were kidding. If you were, I apologise.

Don't take youe boat across ANYTHING that's bubbling.

Thanks,

Buck


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Misty Dawn said:


> That 747 is going a minimum of 140 KIAS. If it was going that speed in water it would be generating massive amounts of drag and heat. Air density and water density are two very different things.
> 
> Drfishalot,
> Hold a model boat in above a tub of water and drop it. It floats. Now hold a model boat above a tub of air and drop it. It crashes.
> ...


LOL well yes your boat is heavier then air and or gas this still does not mean your going to sink do to a large number of small bubbles. The small bubbles only displaces the water yes you will sit lower in the water as you do not have as much water mass to displace but not enough to sink a typical boat. As I said before it takes a large bubble roughly the size of your boat or close to it to displace enough water to initially drop your boat upon it bursting at the surface to have a inrush of water over your vessel to actually sink it.

You would not want to run thru it for many reason but the fear of sinking should not be one of them. (i.e. cavitating you prop and over reving your motor, Not to mention the chance of ignition or lack of oxygen)


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LongRodMaster said:


> LOL well yes your boat is heavier then air and or gas this still does not mean your going to sink do to a large number of small bubbles. The small bubbles only displaces the water yes you will sit lower in the water as you do not have as much water mass to displace but not enough to sink a typical boat. As I said before it takes a large bubble roughly the size of your boat or close to it to displace enough water to initially drop your boat upon it bursting at the surface to have a inrush of water over your vessel to actually sink it.
> 
> You would not want to run thru it for many reason but the fear of sinking should not be one of them. (i.e. cavitating you prop and over reving your motor, Not to mention the chance of ignition or lack of oxygen)


Dude, what is different from one large bubble 25' in diameter to thousands of bubbles 25' in diameter? They'd all pop just like bubblewrap leaving a void under your boat that would start a chain reaction on every bubble below it all the way down to the bottom where the pipe is. If you go over that patch of bubbles you're a gonner. Heck, it may actually lead to some sort of new world also.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Dude, what is different from one large bubble 25' in diameter to thousands of bubbles 25' in diameter? They'd all pop just like bubblewrap leaving a void under your boat that would start a chain reaction on every bubble below it all the way down to the bottom where the pipe is. If you go over that patch of bubbles you're a gonner. Heck, it may actually lead to some sort of new world also.


Dude................your the adventurous type.......................so go check out that new world and report back to us!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'd run over it in the Spotted Ape.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

But that would neglect the purpose of you going to the new world and checking it out for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

not when the bow of the spotted ape slammed into the bubble wall.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

misty, no i ain't kidding and can't believe that i am about the only one who isn't buying it. the example of dropping a boat into a tub of water or tub or air is pointless. and i used the 747 example to show that just because air is the only thing beneath it doesn't mean it falls. i have no doubt the drag coefficient of water is more than that of air. so...

here ya go. get a five gallon bucket. put your air compressor hose in a very snug hole in the bottom. fill bucket with water-that will be the ocean-, turn on some air pressure-that will be this pipe thing in the pic-, enough to suit your desire. and put something that floats-that will be the boat- in there and see if you can get it to sink. it ain't gonna happen, promise. 
i think if you drove over that in a boat -slowly-either nothing would happen or you might feel a small uplift actually. if you crossed it with speed your speed would carry you to the other side no prob. 
why do you think in the pic that the center of that bubble thing is above the water line and not collapsing down onto itself making a depression.

now, i-dang shift key isn't working-realize what i'm getting myself into here. get the popcorn and do the bang your head on the brick wall icon about now.
and i should just smile and say you guys -texans at that and i'm an okie ;] -thats my smile without a shift key-are all right and i'm the only one wrong. i should prob get dr shark on here to comment about something/anything to take all the pressure off of me-he has a way of drawing it to him. but this boat fall into a hole thing isn't logical-at least not this hole. now if the bubbles were25 ft across-maybe that would make a difference i don't know.
somebody please drag an empty hull out there and push it across that bubble spot so we will know. or recreate the scenario with the bucket and air compressor. 
now i'm off to bed, get the popcorn


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I watched a test regarding this issue on the history channel when they were doing a study I believe on the Bermuda triangle. The navy took a small look alike battleship and put it in a tank and did the bubble thing and it went to the bottom. If there is enough bubbles (air) the boat wont float. Air dont float boats. 

charlie


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

that is the same one that I saw charlie, with the same results for mass amounts of small bubbles and also one large bubble that had the diameter of at least 1/3 the ships length.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Argo

Seems would take a heck of a lot of bubbles, but I would not run my boat over one I give them plenty room. Dont even think my whaler would float on air. 

Good fishing
Charlie


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I remember them doing a test on bubble size from the time it left the ocean floor over in the B-triangle to the time it got to the surface. It went from like 1' across to like 70' across or something like that due to the decrease in pressure from the thousands of feet it would rise.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

don't you guys watch Mythbusters, they already proved bubbles will sink a ship, old news. being just to the side of it not directly in the center is the spot where you sink

Justin


----------



## Goin Deep (May 30, 2005)

Carp, I saw that same episode on Mythbusters and your exactly right, boats don't float on bubbles.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

this has been another very interesting thread.

i agree with drfishalot. i do not think that this bubble hole would even come close to sinking your boat. the turbulence from the upwelling bubbles might give you quite a ride if you were dumb enough to drive through it, but it wouldn't sink you.

it's true that the gas bubbles would displace a considerable amount of water, but the important factor here, as i see it, is the *mass *of the water relative to the *mass* of the gas. the water that is not displaced that still surrounds the air bubbles would be much, much greater than the mass of the gas, even if the volume of gas is greater than the water, therefore, your boat would easily remain afloat. i would also think that the force of the bubbles rushing to the surface and hitting your hull would also help give your boat "lift." your boat may draw somewhat more water as it crosses the hole, but it would not "sink" an otherwise seaworthy boat.

secondly, hydrogen sulfide gas (h2s) will *not* cause respiratory paralysis at concentrations of 15ppm (parts per million). at 15ppm, h2s gas is detectable as the smell of "rotten eggs." concentrations as small as 50-100ppm, will cause eye irritation, coughing, headache, etc, and it *can* cause the olfactory senses to fail after awhile, making it undetectable. at high concentrations - considered to be > 300ppm - h2s gas can cause respiratory paralysis after only a few breaths, unconsciousness, and then death if the victim is not moved to safe air. however, in the wide open spaces of the gulf of mexico, i doubt these high concentrations could happen, even though h2s is heavier than air. winds would disperse the gas rather quickly.

natural gas (methane), as everyone knows, is very flammable, but it has a rather high ignition point (roughly 1,150* fahrenheit). therefore, i would think your biggest concern in getting close to one of these bubble holes would be a spark from your engine, which could be very dangerous, and potentially explosive, thereby ruining your entire fishing trip.

either way, the wise thing to do is stay away, mark your coordinates, and report it as soon as you return to shore.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

charles helm is is 5.5Mb and in a mpeg format


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

ElJefe said:


> charles helm is is 5.5Mb and in a mpeg format


You can try emailing it to me and assuming it makes it thought the internet I can either compress it or cut it into shorter videos and post them. If you are interested I will send you my email address. If you are on dial-up it would take quite a while so you could burn it to CD and mail it.

If you have any video editing software you can cut it into smaller parts and post them here yourself.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> it's true that the gas bubbles would displace a considerable amount of water, but the important factor here, as i see it, is the *mass *of the water relative to the *mass* of the gas. the water that is not displaced that still surrounds the air bubbles would be much, much greater than the mass of the gas, even if the volume of gas is greater than the water, therefore, your boat would easily remain afloat. i would also think that the force of the bubbles rushing to the surface and hitting your hull would also help give your boat "lift." your boat may draw somewhat more water as it crosses the hole, but it would not "sink" an otherwise seaworthy boat.


LOL. Man you completely lost me with this one.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

I'll donate a beat up jon-boat to test this one. I've got money on that sucker going down... if not from the bubbles, from the holes in it.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

drfishalot said:


> Now I don't know, and ain't gonna find out, but find it hard to believe it can sink your boat. maybe there is a lot of air/gas coming up there but it is under enough pressure to displace the water to the sides so it can come up to the top. wouldn't that same pressure keep your boat from going to the bottom.
> think airplane here-what keeps a 747 in the air at a hundred tons or so- why doesn't it fall straight to the ground with only air under it? (pressure is the answer-I think) (its been to long since college physics)
> the weight of your boat creates enough pressure on the surface of the water to displace some of the water to the sides- then the boat settles to its waterline.
> but the weight of your boat does displace all the water to the side so that it just keeps going down and down to the bottom. but the pressure of that gas is displacing the water to the side so does it have more pressure than the downward pressure your boat exerts thru its weight ?
> I don't know- but this sinking thing doesn't sound logical. still I wouldn't be sure enough of my argument to try it


I would think all you have to do is have the stern below the water surface for a short period of time. As the boat arrives to new water, the stern will be below the water level and water will pour in like a waterfall. There is no stopping it from there, since the stern will stay below the waterline and the boat will rapidly fill with water.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

They tried that on Discovery show Myth buster series. Had a heck of a time sinking a runabout pumping air bubbles with heavy pumping equipment, I was nodding off at the time but I think it finally went stern down.


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> I'll donate a beat up jon-boat to test this one. I've got money on that sucker going down... if not from the bubbles, from the holes in it.


I'm in. I got $500 that says it drops like a rock.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Video*

I got the video and will see if I can get it posted tonight or this weekend. It is very interesting.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Not an expert but the bubbles in the water would definitely lower the buyoancy of the boat at any rate.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

The reason the model on the Discovery Channel sunk like a rock is because it broke in two pieces as the gas blew through the surface of the water and then the hull came back into the the gas filled bubbles and went straight to the bottom.

In the experiment they did in the Atlantic right by the beach, the boat had to be on the outskirts of the gas rupture and finally took a corner over and eventually sink. If a boat is on plane it probably will make it over the gas hole, but I am not going to be the guinea pig that tries.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

mr tuffy-no fair, you have to patch the holes in the jboat or they could create more turbulence if they sink which could cause more bubbles. then it would become a 'bubble machine' and a bubble machine actually will not float on bubbles. lets stick to the original experiment ;].

and i promise that something as light as a j boat isn't gonna sink. it will be lifted up just like the water is making a small 'bubble cone' or 'bubble mound' in the pic-it will be sitting on top of that 'cone/mound'

someone please tow that jboat out there.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Well all I can tell you is I have sat on the edge and over a bubble hole in a boat and niether I or the boat sank.

Oh and J there is a huge differance between a large bubble and thousands of little ones. With thousands of little bubble there is still water between the bubbles with a large bubble you have a massive void.


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

Still floating after all those bubbles. Notthat it isn't possible, just that it would have to be huge.

Victor


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

saawweeeeet, I agree, victor. victor (also)


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I was just getting ready to do a search on the web to see if I could come up with a mythbuster bubble sinking experiment. you just saved me the trouble. 
ok boys, tell us why that little bitty boat didn't go down.
possible theories: 
it was just trillions of little bitty bubbles and not large on







es









that little boat was filled with helium so it couldn't go down-if any thing would rise and blow away.

that carrier was actually filled with "heavy" bubbles (bubbles containing dust particles larger than 20 microns) that are lighter than water but heavier than the little boat so that when they contact the hull of the little boat it actually pushes it up.

helicopter (intentionally not in pic) has micro-fibers that you can't see hanging down to the little bitty boat that is lifting the little boat just as exactly as much as those little bitty bubbles are pulling the small boat down as it falls thru the void created by the trillions of little bitty bubbles therefore keeping the little boat in the exact place.









photoshopped by US govt.









lets hear some other theories?








and yes, I figured out the icons.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

The bubbles might not sink the boat,but at WOT, if you hit that thing, you would definately see a significant RPM increase


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

*Methane hydrates*

_Main article: Methane clathrate_ An explanation for some of the disappearances focuses on the presence of vast fields of methane hydrates on the continental shelves. A paper was published in 1981 by the United States Geological Survey about the appearance of hydrates in the Blake Ridge area, off the southeastern United States coast. Periodic methane eruptions may produce regions of frothy water that are no longer capable of providing adequate buoyancy for ships. If this were the case, such an area forming around a ship could cause it to sink very rapidly and without warning. Laboratory experiments have proven that bubbles can, indeed, sink a scale model ship by decreasing the density of the water.

Hypothetically, methane gas might also be involved in airplane crashes, as it is not as dense as normal air and thus would not generate the amount of lift required to keep the airplane flying. Low levels of methane have also been shown to cause an aircraft engine to stall when added to the intake of air


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bermuda_Triangle


----------



## spec (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.aip.org/pnu/2003/split/658-3.html


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

guys, I've been looking for a pic of a rig in the North Sea. It hit a methane pocket, and the ensuing gas bubble was HUGE (note my prior ref. to a need for a huge bubble). The area was about 1000 yds across, and it seems like there might have been a ship in the area that had trouble due to it. The pic was from a helicopter, and very impressive. Perhaps someone remembers where it can be found.


Victor


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

gostomskij said:


> guys, I've been looking for a pic of a rig in the North Sea. It hit a methane pocket, and the ensuing gas bubble was HUGE (note my prior ref. to a need for a huge bubble). The area was about 1000 yds across, and it seems like there might have been a ship in the area that had trouble due to it. The pic was from a helicopter, and very impressive. Perhaps someone remembers where it can be found.
> 
> Victor


 There is a small picture with this article.


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

*experiment*

guys, do you remember when you were a little kid playing in the bath with your ships / boats and you let one rip - natural gas? i always wondered when the air bubbles made it to the surface, the boats would sink to the bottom of the tub. it makes sense now.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

interesting, but those articles are discussing "vast fields" of methane gas, and "methane eruptions (that) may produce regions of frothy water" - this is a pipeline leak.

someone had a good idea; let's all go out there and conduct some saturday afternoon experiments. when we get back, we can drink beer and play poker while we discuss our findings.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

yea, looks like you get enough bubbles-from some huge underwater event- anything can happen. I don't think any danger from this leak in the pic though.
still, I wouldn't go thru it


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Video*

Just FYI, I posted ElJefe's bubble hole video in its own thread.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

Maybe Alka Seltzer is promoting a new ad campaign in the Gulf of Mexico. Once enough of us gather over the big bubble, we will be on candid camera and maybe make a new superbowl ad.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

oh he// if you got the #'s the break after fixed will leave a hugh hole that snapper ling ect will come to till hole silts in so hold on to these #'s they may be good for years!!!!


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Over the Edge said:


> I think that discharge is by design and environmentally safe. Some platforms have a designated vent line that discharges periodically. I think it is just compressed air that they vent. Obviously its not an environmental issue, I dont see any sheen on the water.
> 
> I have seen these type of vents offshore while working on rigs nearby.


ATTENTION ALL: Never believe a rig hand when he says he did not see a sheen on the water!!!


----------



## snapman (Jun 22, 2004)

Is this some kind of record for the most views ever for a post?


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

makoclay said:


> ATTENTION ALL: Never believe a rig hand when he says he did not see a sheen on the water!!!


LOL it is also not a leak it is a flume!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

There called "Expressions" Makoclay, not sheens.


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Click the Justice scales by your post number in the upper right hand corner of the box.


Levelwind said:


> Green dots for you! Soon as I can figure out how! Like to know what precautions (crew boat, buoy, CG, shut a valve off) were or will be taken.


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

O.K. Guys---- MMS has told me that it is a leak in a pipeline that is being decommissioned. it is in a 12 inch pipe in the High Island field about 30 miles off of galveston. the pressure was down to 600 psi. when this thread was 2 days old so it ought to be done by now. they are going to REMOVE the pipeline once they get it decommissioned. It is not known if it contained H2S (highly unlikely), since noone told me about a "rotten egg" smell. I have advised to stay clear of this area due to the flammability of natural gas. Remember you can not smell it because the smell is put in at the plant on the beach. a ciggarrette or a spark could cause ignition, and that would be a problem. But again, This IS a natural Gas pipeline that has a leak. Guaranteed--Positively Verified that is what it is. MMS flew it with a helicopter the day i called them. 

Any other questions????


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

again, way to stay on top of it, capt. d.r.


----------



## Whiskey River (Dec 18, 2006)

nice


----------



## aabustamante (Nov 15, 2006)

*Good Read and Great Info*

All of the information is good to know. It is also great to know that through these threads we (which really means ... capt dr) can help shut these down before anyone is hurt. Hats off to you all.

catch yall later
aab


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

You can smell it. It just does not smell like the stuff in your propane bottle. I can smell it and tell you what formation it is coming from. Each has their own smell.


capt. d.r. said:


> Remember you can not smell it because the smell is put in at the plant on the beach.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

It looks like the Posiden released the Kracken!!!


----------

